# CBC 11B-403.5.1.3 walkway width encroachment



## Yikes (Jul 15, 2019)

Are any items (such as handrails, or <4" deep wall sconces, or light switches) allowed to encroach in the minimum 4 foot width of an exterior walkway?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 15, 2019)

Only between 27 & 80" add.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 15, 2019)

So, if a wall sconce makes a walkway 3'-9" wide instead of minimum 4' wide, I'm still in compliance with CBC 11B-403.5.1 exc. #3?  That would be great, but I'm trying to find where it will be allowed - - does exception #1 also apply to exception #3 below?

CBC 11B-403.5.1 Clear width. Except as provided in Sections11B-403.5.2 and 11B-403.5.3, the clear width of walking surfaces shall be 36 inches (914 mm) minimum.
*Exceptions:*
_1. The clear width shall be permitted to be reduced to 32 inches (813 mm) minimum for a length of 24 inches (610 mm) maximum provided that reduced width segments are separated by segments that are 48 inches (1219 mm) long minimum and 36 inches (914 mm) wide minimum._
_2. The clear width for walking surfaces in corridors serving an occupant load of 10 or more shall be 44 inches (1118 mm) minimum._
_*3. The clear width for sidewalks and walks shall be 48 inches (1219 mm) minimum. *When, because of right-of-way restrictions, natural barriers or other existing conditions, the enforcing agency determines that compliance with the 48-inch (1219 mm) clear sidewalk width would create an unreasonable hardship, the clear width may be reduced to 36 inches (914 mm)."_​


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2019)

Its not unreasonable if you chose to mount the sconce below 80".


----------

